# How to choose preferable liquid strength?



## kkemc (11/11/19)

When we go shopping outside, we came across the test vapor. 

They asked to test. Sometimes for the first time vape, they don't know how to choose liquid strength.

In other words, they don't know which one is suitable for ourselvers.

What is your idea?

How to choose preferable liquid strength for the first test vape?


----------



## CashKat88 (11/11/19)

when i first started vaping, evolution vape recommended me to start of with 3mg because i had no idea what to go for... granted it was evolution vape 3mg so the throat hit on it was hard i thought that this was going to be too harsh for me and went to a vape shop looking for something less, they said 3mg is minimum on 95% of flavors, tried Vgod cubano on 3mg and it was just right, some flavors nicotine throat hit is a lot harsher than others so i guess it depends on brand and then nicotine strength afterwards.....now days i can use around 6mg but still prefer 3mg...for MTL i do 25mg nic salts


----------



## Adephi (11/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> when i first started vaping, evolution vape recommended me to start of with 3mg because i had no idea what to go for... granted it was evolution vape 3mg so the throat hit on it was hard i thought that this was going to be too harsh for me and went to a vape shop looking for something less, they said 3mg is minimum on 95% of flavors, tried Vgod cubano on 3mg and it was just right, some flavors nicotine throat hit is a lot harsher than others so i guess it depends on brand and then nicotine strength afterwards.....now days i can use around 6mg but still prefer 3mg...for MTL i do 25mg nic salts



You are lucky. They recommended 12mg nicotine on DL for me. That didn't last long. Bought a 0mg juice the next morning and mixed the two for a 6mg juice.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/11/19)

Adephi said:


> You are lucky. They recommended 12mg nicotine on DL for me. That didn't last long. Bought a 0mg juice the next morning and mixed the two for a 6mg juice.


Ooh you must have been to evolution at mall@reds. They recomended 18mg to me, also with a dl system. Did a Kyle Sinckler for 20min


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/19)

kkemc said:


> When we go shopping outside, we came across the test vapor.
> 
> They asked to test. Sometimes for the first time vape, they don't know how to choose liquid strength.
> 
> ...


How many cigarettes a day do you usually smoke? I used to smoke 1 packet a day. I started at 18mg in MTL then quickly realized that it was too much so I went down to 9mg then shortly after to 6mg.
I suggest you start at 12 or 9 then adjust according to your needs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kkemc (13/11/19)

Thanks for you all advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/11/19)

kkemc You might find the information in this thread helpful.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-choose-the-right-level-of-nicotine.t57253/


----------



## zadiac (14/11/19)

Trial and error. Start high and go lower until you find your sweet spot. Common sense to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

